

The Real Reason IPOs And Mergers Are Down - whalliburton
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/07/real-reason-ipos-and-mergers-are-down.html

======
startingup
This is a great post. Summary: build companies for the long haul, forget exit,
build excellence.

I agree entirely. I love technology but I get turned off by the excessive
short-termism that plagues the valley from time to time ...

------
antiismist
No reasonable commentary on the lack of IPOs can exclude the increased cost of
being a public company. For example, complying with SOX alone costs 1-3
million dollars a year.

~~~
edw519
On the other side of the coin, no reasonable commentary on the lack of IPOs
can exclude the decreased barriers of entry for building a lifestyle business.

If a couple of guys can build a seven or eight figure revenue business with
nothing more than sweat equity, savings, a little debt, and maybe an angel,
they may not be in such a rush to cash out.

~~~
antiismist
That is an interesting point - implied in that statement is lifestyle
businesses are crowding out cashout businesses. That may be true, but it is
very debatable and speculative (so a reasonable commentary about the dearth of
IPOs wouldn't have to talk about it).

------
jerry5
The article complains about 'gimmicks'. People around here believe in
producing tangible prototypes for $15,000 in three months, what can you expect
but gimmicks?

